# Cork or Tree Fern panels?



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm NOT interested in making a custom back round, at least not yet. NO cork mosaic with foam in between etc., maybe next vivarium 

I would like to ditch the Exo Terra foam & want to silicone a couple panels to the back of an Exo Terra 24 x 18 x 18

So, my question, would you go with flat cork panels or tree fern panels?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd probably go with the tree fern panel between those two options. More porous to hold moisture, and for roots to take hold, and vines to climb. Both will work fine and likely be entirely covered after your viv has grown in.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

How about a cork mosaic with long-fiber sphagnum stuffed in between? I find a good ratio - if you get the spacing right - is a gallon of cork pieces with about 150g (dry weight) of LFS. Glassbox tropicals (just as an example) sells in such units.

Such a build is WAY MORE FUN AND FUNCTIONAL than a panel. Just sayin'...

good luck, have fun!


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Yeah the cork mosaic isn't really custom, it's about as difficult as siliconing a panel in just takes slightly more time. Gives lots of different areas to place plants and they grow well. That's what I did for both my builds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I carved holes on the cork tiles for some mopani wood shaped like shelves with two layers of spyra on the top. All siliconed together. Looks cool and grows moss. The mopani has fallen off after a year or two for heavy pieces, but most have held.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

I used ZooMed cork tiles in both my ExoTerra tanks. My 24x18x18


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

BeastMaster said:


> I used ZooMed cork tiles in both my ExoTerra tanks. My 24x18x18
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you use (2) 12 x 12 panels? Glue them up high, out of the drainage layer?


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

I'mNew2Frogs! said:


> Did you use (2) 12 x 12 panels? Glue them up high, out of the drainage layer?




Used a 18x24 cork tile. Background extends into drainage layer. Left & right edge gaps (1/8”) packed w/ sphagnum. Top edge is wedged under tank lip (not glued, pressure fit). Tile has a slight outward bow so, installed a drain tube to allow for removal of excess water. Trimmed slots in top edge of tile for mister tubing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

BeastMaster said:


> Used a 18x24 cork tile. Background extends into drainage layer. Left & right edge gaps (1/8”) packed w/ sphagnum. Top edge is wedged under tank lip (not glued, pressure fit). Tile has a slight outward bow so, installed a drain tube to allow for removal of excess water. Trimmed slots in top edge of tile for mister tubing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good!


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Heres my go to:

https://www.amazon.com/Quartet-Cork...&s=gateway&sprefix=cork+panels,aps,197&sr=8-8

Cant really bet the price and they look great. They seem to hold up well, are easy to use and plants grow/attach to them easily.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

johnachilli said:


> Heres my go to:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Quartet-Cork...&s=gateway&sprefix=cork+panels,aps,197&sr=8-8
> 
> Cant really bet the price and they look great. They seem to hold up well, are easy to use and plants grow/attach to them easily.


I tried these on a build a while back and my plants really like them. I may use them again in the future. Once the plants grow in on them, they look just like any other background, if a little bit flat  I got mine at Michael's.

Mark


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

You guys don't worry about the adhesives required to hold all those little chips together? (I assume there's a glue in there...)

Just an honest question. No stones thrown, I'm ready to learn something.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a good question. I don't have any firm evidence on whether the adhesive is 100% legit. I had a few friends that had used these in several builds without ill effect. That was enough for me to give it a shot. I haven't had any trouble that I am aware of so far. That may not be indicative of anything, though. Trouble isn't always visually apparent. Probably not enough justification to recommend the cork tiles, but all I can say is that they seem to have worked for me and my friends. You are right to question the adhesive. Maybe someone else has a better answer to your question 

Mark


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

jgragg said:


> You guys don't worry about the adhesives required to hold all those little chips together? (I assume there's a glue in there...)
> 
> Just an honest question. No stones thrown, I'm ready to learn something.


Great question!


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have any evidence either way but have had no issues as of yet. The adhesives that they use are most likely the same across the industry and are used for wine corks as well. Given the standards for materials in contact with food products, I don't see any reason to be concerned.


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

jgragg said:


> You guys don't worry about the adhesives required to hold all those little chips together? (I assume there's a glue in there...)
> 
> Just an honest question. No stones thrown, I'm ready to learn something.


Just to throw this out there, Glass Box Tropicals sells a similar product. I'm "assuming" they have thought about this? But you know what they say about assuming.

https://www.glassboxtropicals.com/Pressed-Cork-Panel-12-x12-p/presscork.htm


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

So here is what I've decided SO FAR, subject to change 

Since my goal is for the back round to be covered with ivy and cascading type fauna, I will barely see the back round if at all after time so it really doesn't matter what I use as long as plant will cling and climb it so....

I'm going with the foam that came with the viv. No point trowing it out and spending $$$ on a background that I want covered anyway. 

I think my money can be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, if that's your attitude, why not slap a couple of cork chunks on it (maybe curved pieces that you can use as planters for cascading plants), and otherwise just cover it in silicone or Gorilla glue and press on a bunch of coir? The foam takes up quite a bit of space, actually.

Or, just go with your original idea of the cork panels. 

In the spirit of honesty, I really hate the styro backgrounds that come with Exos.

good luck!


----------



## Old_Trekee (Dec 8, 2013)

Personally I prefer the ZooMed Cork Panels. I get the 18x24 panels and cut them to fit if necessary.


----------



## Leeb10 (Mar 24, 2019)

Where are you guys getting these panels from??


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Leeb10 said:


> Where are you guys getting these panels from??




I got my ZooMed cork tile (24x18) of Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

